# Aspirin



## imtrying (May 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm hoping you can help me with a couple of questions I have! 

I am 9 weeks (tomorrow) and have been prescribed aspirin by my diabetes team...I had assumed this was normal, but I've also read that people who are pregnant are advised to not take aspirin 

Also (sorry!!) why the hell have I been prescribed *soluble* aspirin? Is it just to make my life more difficult than it needs to be?! lol. Largely, I'd like to just know if there's a medical reason why they should be? Or is this more likely to be a cost thing? I'm going to struggle (aside from the fact that who wants to??) take aspirin in water whilst at work without some excuse/reason for it!! 

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2015)

Ooh! Congratulations Katie!  I'm afraid I'm not very knowledgeable about the use of aspirin for pregnancy, except as something that is normally taken to prevent blood clots which may be a risk for pregnant women. I don't know why they prescribe soluble as opposed to a tablet, might be worth asking the pharmacist when you get them as they know the most about things like that 

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2015)

I think that all aspirin tablets are soluble and all are very cheap. As you've been prescribed aspiron to lower chances of blood clots, you'll be getting 75mg ones, not 300mg for pain relief or reducing high temperature. While you don't have dissolve them in water, you must wash down with plenty of water or other drink. You should take with or after food, to lessen chance of irritating your stomach. No need to take aspirin at work - one tablet per day, so why not take with a meal you eat at home?

Regarding pregnancy, that's something to check with whoever prescibed the aspirin or the phamacist who dispenses it. The warning may say "caution in pregnancy", which means that if the benefits outweigh the risks, then a pregnant woman should take it. Remember you are taking 75mg dose per day, which is 1/8 of 600mg, which is the usual dose for pain, which could be taken several times per day, and the warning is probably the same regardless of dose, yet all risks are dose related - lower risks with lower doses.


----------



## imtrying (May 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Congratulations Katie!  I'm afraid I'm not very knowledgeable about the use of aspirin for pregnancy, except as something that is normally taken to prevent blood clots which may be a risk for pregnant women. I don't know why they prescribe soluble as opposed to a tablet, might be worth asking the pharmacist when you get them as they know the most about things like that
> 
> Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly for you!



Thanks Alan  Just a quiet FYI - this isn't general knowledge, so nothing on facebook for now! (not that you would I know!!)


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2015)

imtrying said:


> Thanks Alan  Just a quiet FYI - this isn't general knowledge, so nothing on facebook for now! (not that you would I know!!)



My lips are sealed


----------



## imtrying (May 27, 2015)

Copepod said:


> I think that all aspirin tablets are soluble and all are very cheap. As you've been prescribed aspiron to lower chances of blood clots, you'll be getting 75mg ones, not 300mg for pain relief or reducing high temperature. While you don't have dissolve them in water, you must wash down with plenty of water or other drink. You should take with or after food, to lessen chance of irritating your stomach. No need to take aspirin at work - one tablet per day, so why not take with a meal you eat at home?
> 
> Regarding pregnancy, that's something to check with whoever prescibed the aspirin or the phamacist who dispenses it. The warning may say "caution in pregnancy", which means that if the benefits outweigh the risks, then a pregnant woman should take it. Remember you are taking 75mg dose per day, which is 1/8 of 600mg, which is the usual dose for pain, which could be taken several times per day, and the warning is probably the same regardless of dose, yet all risks are dose related - lower risks with lower doses.



Thank you  I think I've only ever taken things in capsule form, or just downed with water...perhaps soluble is what they all say but I've just never read the packet! (and this is the first time I've had them on prescription so actually have instructions you want to read!). And yes, you are absolutely right that they are 75mg - it wouldn't have meant anything to me so thank you so much for stating the dosage difference. The pharmacist told me to take it at breakfast, hence my concern about taking it at work (as I eat when I get here!) but if I can take it with dinner, then I'll do that 

Regarding the pregnancy and aspirin, it wasn't something I read on the leaflet, but something I found online when I googled soluble aspirin so thought I should probably check! I'm guessing that aspirin is not prescribed for 'normal' pregnancies then? 

Thanks for all the info, really, really helpful!


----------



## cherrypie (May 27, 2015)

This article explains why it has been prescribed for you.
http://www.aspirin-foundation.com/what/intro/pregnancy.html
Professor Wallenberg explained the relatively low benefits on the fact that the women chosen for the trial were at relatively low risk of developing pre-eclampsia or growth retardation. The doctors doing the trials were so convinced beforehand that the drug worked that they would not put high risk patients into the placebo-controlled trial!

He now advises that pregnant women be told that aspirin has a moderate effect in preventing toxaemia in women at low risk and a marked effect in women at high risk. The latter includes women who have had pre-eclampsia in a previous pregnancy, particularly before the 12th week. They also include women with kidney disease, high blood pressure, systemic lupus erythematosus, or insulin-dependent diabetes, or who have had a sister or mother with pre-eclampsia.

I hope your pregnancy goes well for you.  There are plenty of Type1  mums who use the forum who will be able to help with any queries.

Take care,

Maisie.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 27, 2015)

I was prescribed 75mg soluable asprin ten years ago. I asked my doctor in January why am I taking it?  He told me that was the norm ten yrs ago for a man of 58yrs. I explained my BP was fantastic and I have never had a heart attack or any trouble so why am I taking it? My doctor immidiatly took me off them as, he says, it was a mistake for me to be put on asprinin the first place. Since I came off them I dont suffer anymore from bruising if I hit my arm against anything when working in the home or garage. Thank goodnes I asked why am I on them. I feel a lot better too since not having asprin every day.


----------



## trophywench (May 27, 2015)

I agree Austin, in that 'we' were all put on them years ago, it was like a fad which then disappeared, so I stopped taking them.  However now I'm showing signs of PAD I really wished I'd carried on.  After all if it helps your blood flow easier it has got to help.  And I have of course, gone back on them.

Incidentally - my pharmacist told me yonks ago that he can SELL me said pills cheaper than he can actually fill the prescription, even though about 100 of them (in a tub instead of a stupid bubble pack of exactly 28) cost the customer less than £1 !


----------



## Austin Mini (May 27, 2015)

Them were the days TW when you could buy them in bottles of 100 or more for 2/6d.


----------



## Cleo (May 27, 2015)

Didn't want to read and run
Congratulations with your pregnancy !
My son is now 14 months and I was also prescribed aspirin (a very weak dose - think it was 75mg?) when I was pregnant.  As far as I can remember (my memory is very hazy!) it was to do with high blood pressure and I think it was in a soluble form as well.
The weird thing is that a friend of mine, also a type 1, who was being seen at the same ante natal clinic wasn't prescribed it….think it just boils down to your obstetrician's personal opinion.
good luck with the pregnancy, its hard work but so worth it.! 
please feel free to PM me xxx


----------



## bill hopkinson (May 27, 2015)

If I admit that I have over 12 packets of 75mg prescribed aspirin in the cupboard, it probably says all you need to know about my attitude to aspirin. My pharmacist no longer gives it to me, but my doctor is much happier thinking that I take it.


----------



## imtrying (May 28, 2015)

thank you everyone  

I wish my medical team were as helpful as you guys are!! maybe then we'd all have less questions!! lol 

I've heard that some are prescribed aspirin, some not, some at 12 weeks and some from the moment they are seen - seems to be no consistency so who knows!! 

I am dreading the taste so haven't quite got round to taking one yet (anything that is dissolved in water is usually disgusting!!)


----------



## Annette (May 28, 2015)

You could try dissolving in some squash maybe? I don't know it would taste too much better, but it mask it a little. (And yes, you can do this. My sister in law was told to by her dr when pregnant.)


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2015)

I'd ask the question of whether it needs to be soluble. When I was on aspirin I actually had the enteric-coated version as I fount it upset my stomach a little (I was on the 'therapeutic' dose of 75mg because they thought I'd had a heart attack - turns out I hadn't so I stopped taking them).


----------



## imtrying (May 28, 2015)

I have an appointment with my DSN and midwife on Monday so this is defo going down as one of my questions! 

Thank you all very much - at least I know there's not one logical answer that I was missing!


----------



## Austin Mini (May 28, 2015)

Every day I have a large gin and tonic or three, so far I havnt caught malaria.


----------



## bill hopkinson (May 28, 2015)

Austin Mini said:


> Every day I have a large gin and tonic or three, so far I havnt caught malaria.



I go along with that. Unfortunately, slimline tonic is so elusive in most parts of the world that these days I drink soda and a squeeze of lime with gin. It doesn't keep the bugs away...
Don't you think that lemon with G&T is so '80s?


----------



## Austin Mini (May 29, 2015)

Yes I buy limes from lidel 4 for £1.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2015)

Austin Mini said:


> Every day I have a large gin and tonic or three, so far I havnt caught malaria.





bill hopkinson said:


> I go along with that. Unfortunately, slimline tonic is so elusive in most parts of the world that these days I drink soda and a squeeze of lime with gin. It doesn't keep the bugs away...
> Don't you think that lemon with G&T is so '80s?





Austin Mini said:


> Yes I buy limes from lidel 4 for £1.



I think we're moving somewhat off-topic from Katie's original post here guys!


----------

